# Keeping busy in the winter



## drobbins (Jun 1, 2005)

good looking labor you got there
and your equipment supplier ain't to shabby either (table saw for Christmas, you got it made my man)
I gotta get off my butt and assemble some stuff and cut a few boxes too
thanks for reminding me, spring is coming fast around here

Dave


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

Dug, don't get no better N that! Great lookin kids and more equipment! Gotta love that wife your yours!


----------



## riverrat (Jun 3, 2006)

Wow!!! your wife gave you two fine looking youngins to help and a table saw. Dont know what your doing but its working.


----------



## Matt Guyrd (Nov 28, 2007)

A dado groove seems like an easy work-around to the typical hand-hold on many of the retail boxes.

How deep are the dado grooves on your boxes? Do you think it will create a good enough hand-hold when the boxes are full (heavy)?

I'm guessing you would want at least a 1/2" to tuck your fingers into, no?

Nice work force too! Are they hourly or salaried? 

Matt


----------



## dug_6238 (May 9, 2007)

*Thank you*

All,
Thank you VERY much. I'm very fortunate to have my wife and four kids. Not sure how a schlep like me ends up so lucky!

Matt - I make the dado groove 1/2" deep, total cut 5 1/2" long, and 1" high. I made a form that clamps down to my table saw so that I can slide the board for a longer cut. The form is shaped like an H with one end sized for the box ends plus travel room so that the cut comes out 5 1/2" long, and the other end of the form sized for the box sides. To make the cuts 1" high (enough room for a glove) I end up making two passes. Pretty simple but you just have to keep your mind on it - set the board in and hold it in the form, crank the blade up into the wood 1/2", and slide the board back and forth to get the cut neat. I cut them all and then move my fence over about 1/2" and repeat to widen the groove. If you have a 1" dado you can do it all in 1 step.

I really didn't have a lot of wood-working skills when I started this so I was a little intimidated, but it's not bad at all. I really appreciate my home-made boxes, I've enjoyed making them and assembling and painting them with my family, and I can see when I add the numbers up that I have saved some money doing it.

Stepping out into this endeavor was something I wanted to involve my family in. I remember my dad keeping bees, but I was never involved and might have only watched out the window. I certainly enjoy having my family involved in any way that I can.

I think that this might mean that they're salary.


----------



## Matt Guyrd (Nov 28, 2007)

Thanks Dug...good info on the dados. I will be making my boxes here shortly and will be looking for ideas...this one just might fit the bill!

Matt


----------

